# Year Differences from 98-00



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

I'm about to purchase another 540i again but this time with a 6sp. I would just like to know which year they addressed the Instrument cluster pixel problem, if they did at all. I would also like to know if 98+ came standard with Xenon's as my 97 540i had halogens. Thanks for any info guys. Are there any other potential problems i should look for on the 6sp cars vs. my auto 540i i had.


----------



## the head (Mar 16, 2004)

Xenons were an option in 98 because I have halogens on mine.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> I'm about to purchase another 540i again but this time with a 6sp. I would just like to know which year they addressed the Instrument cluster pixel problem, if they did at all. I would also like to know if 98+ came standard with Xenon's as my 97 540i had halogens. Thanks for any info guys. Are there any other potential problems i should look for on the 6sp cars vs. my auto 540i i had.


Xenons were not standard until '00.

Dual Vanos came in 1999.

My 2000 has had no problems with pixels. But, it seems a real hit or miss. You either have problems or ya don't. Keeping my fingers crossed.

As for problems between the two- speeding tickets!


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I have read that the pixel problem affected 97 and 98 and was supposed to be fixed 99 on. 2000 got rain sensing wipers, which are awesome IMO.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

norcal 528i said:


> I have read that the pixel problem affected 97 and 98 and was supposed to be fixed 99 on. 2000 got rain sensing wipers, which are awesome IMO.


Nope my '00 540i6 had pixel problems fixed under warrantee. I love the rain sensing wipers also. Bugs me when I drive my wife's van. She doesn't have 'em.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Pixels are a problem thru 2003 in all 5 series, including M5 and X5. There was no redesign...just out-of-warranty replacements & J Carlos Fox BMWNA letters. It's just a matter of time, corrosion and relative humidity. It will be interesting when these cars become 10+ years old and they start asking $5K for a speedo assy or they discontinue it.

'98 was the "crossover year" for halogen to HID headlights. HID was an option all year.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

What do you guys think of a 2000 Blk/Blk 540i 6sp with 50k for $28.5k Its suppose to be loaded with every option and in mint shape. I appreciate all the replies and hope to be rejoining the BMW family.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> What do you guys think of a 2000 Blk/Blk 540i 6sp with 50k for $28.5k Its suppose to be loaded with every option and in mint shape. I appreciate all the replies and hope to be rejoining the BMW family.


Quick surf through Autotrader says it's not a bad deal. Dealer or private?


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

dadtorbn said:


> Quick surf through Autotrader says it's not a bad deal. Dealer or private?


NY Dealership, some small dealership.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

That is a great deal IMO.


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

norcal 528i said:


> That is a great deal IMO.


Sounds like a great deal to me. After much hunting, I'm currently purchasing an '00 540i/6 with 36k, DSP, heated seats, new extra Blizzaks, 6-disc CD, from a private owner for $30k. I thought that was pretty good though it has a few nicks and moderate wheel rash. I'm getting new wheels anyway so they'll be winter wheels.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

tms0425 said:


> Sounds like a great deal to me. After much hunting, I'm currently purchasing an '00 540i/6 with 36k, DSP, heated seats, new extra Blizzaks, 6-disc CD, from a private owner for $30k. I thought that was pretty good though it has a few nicks and moderate wheel rash. I'm getting new wheels anyway so they'll be winter wheels.


This sounds about right. When I was looking for my 2000 (in 2000), 97's were going for anywhere between $29-34K depending on all the things that price depends on. If you figure that the newest 2000's are rounding out at 4 years old this summer, that they don't have the latter cosmetic updates (AE's, etc), and that a new model is upon us, you've got a price in line with history.

Your pricing is also a good indication for me personally as my car matches the one you will purchase- though mine does have NAV and is CPO until Sept '06. $20K less than I paid... Oh well- there's a reason they don't call 'em investments!

I CAN say, though- it's been worth the drive! Enjoy yours!


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> This sounds about right. When I was looking for my 2000 (in 2000), 97's were going for anywhere between $29-34K depending on all the things that price depends on. If you figure that the newest 2000's are rounding out at 4 years old this summer, that they don't have the latter cosmetic updates (AE's, etc), and that a new model is upon us, you've got a price in line with history.
> 
> Your pricing is also a good indication for me personally as my car matches the one you will purchase- though mine does have NAV and is CPO until Sept '06. $20K less than I paid... Oh well- there's a reason they don't call 'em investments!
> 
> I CAN say, though- it's been worth the drive! Enjoy yours!


Just picked it up tonight and it is fabulous. No mods yet, but I'm headed over to the Tire Rack Saturday to look at a set of ASA or SSR GT3 18's and Pilot Sport P2's. I've had an e34 m5 and e36 m3 (lux/auto) before, both of which were also great cars. I've been sorting through the various clear lighting updates for the '01+ look, and may do that next. Just glad to be driving a BMW again, though I'm pleased to say it's not one of the Bangle'd up ones. No offense to the e60 folks intended - just not to my own personal taste. After seeing them in the flesh, I made up my mind on a relatively low mileage E39 and this one really fit the bill.


----------

